# Bodypower Expo 2016



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey, is anyone going to the Bodypower Expo in May? its my first time going what's the best day to go?

(If there's already a topic.. sorry)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Ivan85 said:


> Hey, is anyone going to the Bodypower Expo in May? its my first time going what's the best day to go?
> 
> (If there's already a topic.. sorry)


 Unless you are going to watch the body-building comp dont bother.

Its just booth upon booth of people queuing up for a picture and a free sample bag.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im not going


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Friday is probably the better day, not as busy, then Sunday. Saturday gets daft tbh, depends if you don't mind crowds.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> Unless you are going to watch the body-building comp dont bother.
> 
> Its just booth upon booth of people queuing up for a picture and a free sample bag.


 not interested in photos to be honest lol looking to go for networking really for work purposes. what date is the body building comp. thanks for the heads up no time for queuing for a free t and a pic



Keeks said:


> Friday is probably the better day, not as busy, then Sunday. Saturday gets daft tbh, depends if you don't mind crowds.


 Thanks


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

I didn't go last year but went the year before ... to be fair it was nice to see some of the "fitness icons" in real life, especially the top BBs like phil heath, kai greene to see the actual size of them. was surprised by people like steve cook he looked like a average guy in hes optimum t-shirt where as hes videos and pictures looks fairly big. apart from that again just gym shark fans and jeff seid wanna be's running around in string vest barely over 170 pounds with one vein in the arm shouting brah and poncing the freebes


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@banzi loves a good BB'ing event with free fart powder


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm going this year, never been before and just going for the experience and to see how big some of these people are in real life. Will def be grabbing some freebies. It's a birthday present from the gf, so shall just treat the day for what it is worth and take in the sights.


----------



## adammiller36 (Mar 16, 2016)

I went last year, I would recommend the Saturday but it is really busy. If you are looking to purchase then Friday is the best for stock too as Sunday is pretty much all what is left. I'd recommend a VIP ticket.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Simon 88 said:


> I'm going this year, never been before and just going for the experience and to see how big some of these people are in real life. Will def be grabbing some freebies. It's a birthday present from the gf, so shall just treat the day for what it is worth and take in the sights.


 would defo say go at least once so u can see all the people that most admire to or look up to in real life, but freebies are hard to come by unless u que for hours. if the quest booth is there they usually give away free quest bars though and thats a winner just stick in your email and get a free bar


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Big ape said:


> would defo say go at least once so u can see all the people that most admire to or look up to in real life, but freebies are hard to come by unless u que for hours. if the quest booth is there they usually give away free quest bars though and thats a winner just stick in your email and get a free bar


 Noted thanks. I have a few people I want to see. Namely Rich Piana, just to see how big he is in real life.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Simon 88 said:


> Noted thanks. I have a few people I want to see. Namely Rich Piana, just to see how big he is in real life.


 hes hugeeeeee, he was next to the quest booth actually. sure it will be different this year but if thats one person u really wanna meet and get up close to i would get to hes booth (if its there) at the start so u can get in the que which will probably be about an hour or more wait so get that out the way and carry on with the rest of the expo


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Big ape said:


> hes hugeeeeee, he was next to the quest booth actually. sure it will be different this year but if thats one person u really wanna meet and get up close to i would get to hes booth (if its there) at the start so u can get in the que which will probably be about an hour or more wait so get that out the way and carry on with the rest of the expo


 Cheers fella.

I just think he is a monster and I know he is going as he said in one of his videos recently.

I will then have to hit the gymshark booth no doubt as I know the Mrs will want to check out the pretty boys on that.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Ivan85 said:


> not interested in photos to be honest lol looking to go for networking really for work purposes. what date is the body building comp. thanks for the heads up no time for queuing for a free t and a pic
> 
> Thanks


 They are not even worth that.

Quest bars are one of the worst protein bars I have ever tried.

Rock hard cardboard.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Went twice and really enjoyed it, but it gets ridiculously crowded, specially on the Saturday.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Only two weeks now to the Bodypower Expo.

Who is going and when?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

5 days to go...


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

3 days to go. Was debating about going or not this year, and now tickets almost sold out.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm going on sunday


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I went last year on the Sunday, really enjoyed it.

First time I had been so made the most of it, met Rich Piana, Dana Linn Bailey, Jonny Doull, 1legmonster, saw Phil Heath, few others...

Got loads of free stuff and bought some bits too. Good day out.

Didn't bother with the Gymshark stand and like mentioned above, lots of 12 stone lads with tops off trying to get noticed. f**k that, went to see the monsters!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Adz said:


> I went last year on the Sunday, really enjoyed it.
> 
> First time I had been so made the most of it, met Rich Piana, Dana Linn Bailey, Jonny Doull, 1legmonster, saw Phil Heath, few others...
> 
> ...


 The only reason I'm gonna go gym shark stand is to get a free tshirt (have voucher) and give it straight to the missus, who loves that kinda stuff.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> The only reason I'm gonna go gym shark stand is to get a free tshirt (have voucher) and give it straight to the missus, who loves that kinda stuff.


 Haha yea, I got a free t-shirt from Bodybuilding.com stand last year, was alright to train in. Met Kris Gethin on that stand too, he is a pr**k haha


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Adz said:


> Haha yea, I got a free t-shirt from Bodybuilding.com stand last year, was alright to train in. Met Kris Gethin on that stand too, he is a pr**k haha


 Haha how so?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> @Fattymous Waterman well il defo be in a hoody I'm only 18 and a half st now rich will make me look like Steve cook


 I'm going vest and Trackies, I know I'll look small next to him, but I doubt anyone will look big next to him from a normal day to day life.

I haven't weighed myself I do it by eye when cutting, so as not to get sad, but feel a lot tighther and leaner. Water from deca is coming off. Diet is as clean as a whistle again.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> @Fattymous Waterman well il defo be in a hoody I'm only 18 and a half st now rich will make me look like Steve cook


 Fella, you wish you looked like Steve cook (we all do) :lol:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Fella, you wish you looked like Steve cook (we all do) :lol:


 Aesthetics maybe, size is a little too small for my liking, but this is subjective.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Aesthetics maybe, size is a little too small for my liking, but this is subjective.


 He's about 15-16 stone lean?

Maybe looks bigger than he is, but IMO is probably top 3 physiques I can think of


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

if you see some 17+ stone beast hanging out the back of @MissMartinez give me a high five as you pass.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> I'd rather look like me ..... I am being serious


 Really? Fair


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> He's about 15-16 stone lean?
> 
> Maybe looks bigger than he is, but IMO is probably top 3 physiques I can think of


 really? I must be all wrong I thought he was like 13.5-14. Feel a tool now.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> if you see some 17+ stone beast hanging out the back of @MissMartinez give me a high five as you pass.


 I think you might have some competition for @MissMartinez from a few other members


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> really? I must be all wrong I thought he was like 13.5-14. Feel a tool now.


 Nah mate probably me that is wrong.

He would be my goal physique though, regardless of weight (although i would never look as good as he has blessed genetics).


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Nah mate probably me that is wrong.
> 
> He would be my goal physique though, regardless of weight (although i would never look as good as he has blessed genetics).












Tried to find a non edited version, he is very aesthetic and good genetics. I would hazard a guess at nearer 14 stone.

Give it a couple of good blasts and using tren (which i would almost bet Steve Cook does) and you wouldnt be far off. Tren is simply magic in a vial.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> really? I must be all wrong I thought he was like 13.5-14. Feel a tool now.


 He was 14.6 stone at the Olympia (so contest condition - physique (so not quite as peeled)).

That was two years ago.

Pretty sure he must be at least 15.5+ lean now, at least.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> He was 14.6 stone at the Olympia (so contest condition - physique (so not quite as peeled)).
> 
> That was two years ago.
> 
> Pretty sure he must be at least 15.5+ lean now, at least.


 My guestimate above must be well out. He might be quite tall, is he over 6ft?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> My guestimate above must be well out. He might be quite tall, is he over 6ft?


 6ft 1 mate


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Still debating whether or not to go tomorrow. Got the day off and have little else to do other than play COD all day and go to the gym.

seems a shame to waste a warm day driving to Birmingham to spend inside a warehouse all day though.

Decision, decisions


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> 6ft 1 mate


 same as me, I have some work to do.

Sergi Constance is my ideal physique. Bit of a man crush tbh.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Think he was around 210lbs on stage at his last Mr Olympia in 2014.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> 17 stone I'm actually 18 and a half


 ha good one


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> same as me, I have some work to do.
> 
> Sergi Constance is my ideal physique. Bit of a man crush tbh.


 Sergi is looking really good recently. Aesthetic as well,



Colin said:


> Think he was around 210lbs on stage at his last Mr Olympia in 2014.
> 
> View attachment 126161


 Indeed, my man crush (no ****)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> He'd disappointingly small dressed. Just looks bigger cos he's cut


 I guess you prefer a bit more meat on a guy then...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Not a deal breaker lol just a preference... That way I don't have to shrink :thumb


 haha so who is the ideal then?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Who gives a s**t about weight lmao it's about how you look not what the scale says.. Symmetry proportions etc.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't quote me on this but I think she likes 18st plus :thumb


 haha i didnt quite make the cut if so, hit a brick wall, but came close.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

you gotta have a bit of weight behind you buddy ;-)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha there's always next year when you have your rebound chief :thumb


 I need my body to adapt to being that size. I felt short of breath too much and with a big rugby 7s tournament in June I want to be fit for it.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Ooph f**k 7s I retired from that when I was 31 young lads game is that best of luck dude


 Thanks pal.

Just a work one, but we have a strong team and if we take home the trophy like last year its £5k split over the 10 of us.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't quote me on this but I think she likes 18" plus :thumb


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> No comment lol! It's a package deal one tick is no good without other things


 fussy :whistling:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Not my cup of tea. Every big name in the fitness industry barring a select few are cringe worthy cu**s. I'm guessing there will be a load of non-lifting Zyzz and Jeff Seid fans wearing racer back vests pushing and shoving to get free samples of fart powder and shouting 'fuaarrkk you mirin brah?' at every given opportunity.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

going tomorrow! never been before. hoping friday isnt too busy


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Didn't you get my invite ? @Heavyassweights Must of intercepted it


 I'm up for doubling up to give @MissMartinez her first 3way if you are mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I have a feeling il be more than man enough for her


 go get her tiger, fill her up.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

currently in the bar at the metropole ryan terry rich gozdeci and max oconner


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> @Fattymous Waterman turns out he's a big dude however Martin ford is a giant first time I've felt small
> 
> View attachment 126359
> 
> ...


 Posted some pics in my journal.

Martin ford is something else.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Is g he just not just tall he's so bloody broad real nice blokes too I thought I even had a few mins with rich asking him tips for my upcoming show even tho he looked fed up was 1700 mind


 He was a bit brush off ish with me as he was trying to eat. Was a little disappointed, got way more from Christian Guzman.

Martin ford was chatty though.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Can't blame the geezer I barely speak when I'm eating he had to have a lay down as his back was caning that freak guy was a bit of an ignorant f**k tho


 Yeah I didn't speak to him. How so?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I tried to get his attention as I wanted to quiz him about bb and he just blanked me went n sat down read a bcaa tin cheers for that mr "freak" whoever you are at least rich gave me answers and acted as if he was interested in what I had to say may have a good poker face lol


 Hmm he didn't even do that well in his show 7th or 8th think he is called Paulo Ferreira or something.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Ha good maybe that's why he was looking moody no need t be ignorant tho would u go again ? Was hoping I'd pm me as it goes


 I probably wouldn't go again, without divulging too many details the missus didn't have a good time and was very forthright in letting me know.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro did u forgot to fix ur eyes too the floor :whistling:


 Haha well that and the queues took its toll.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah I only really queued to see rich I can't say I was too bothered about many other others con moger is a lazy bugger just doing a cameo lol hope u squared up again with the Mrs


 Yeah was fine she was just being stroppy.

I wanted to see Christian Guzman as he was initially the guy that made me decide to lose the fat and get into shape.

I saw levrone, Heath, Steve cook and some others from a distance and then Johnny Doull up close. He seemed a bit cocky though, as he had nobody wanting to see him and was like come on someone surely wants to see me.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol!!! If ur not into it and well versed with who's who in the fitness/bbing scene you'd hate it :lol:
> 
> I went to one in LA and it wasn't so cramped but I think it's nice to go to once or twice anyway but I wouldn't make it an annual thing!


 I see that view on it.

ive met and seen who I wanted to, those boxes have been ticked.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha pretentious t**t I wanted to see Steve cook to show @Drogon how small the dude is  he wasn't about tho must of nobbed off with Bon moger


 Saw him, smaller than me but more ripped no doubt.

Most fitness athletes were wearing jumpers etc, guessing not looking their best.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha pretentious t**t I wanted to see Steve cook to show @Drogon how small the dude is  he wasn't about tho must of nobbed off with Bon moger


 No doubt that Steve Cook isn't the biggest dude but he has an extremely marketable physique and probably earns 6 figures a year from looking the way he does, can't fault him.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I wonder how much water based gear was used over the weekend. Sounds like a nightmare day out


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Damn just noticed arm looks decent with mr ford why couldn't I hit that with rich the big armed bugger


 I was gonna mention the bicep pal but didn't want you getting a big head ha on a serious note though looking good mate. Would love to meet Piana in person just to see how big he is but that dude on bottom is feckin huge too


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Damn just noticed arm looks decent with mr ford why couldn't I hit that with rich the big armed bugger


 Rich piana made it impossible for his arm not to look brilliant and you look small. I had to sit down and use my left arm at a weird angle.

my picture with Johnny doull shows my arm better as he jokingly said I could take a pic from any angle as he's like 6 weeks out or something.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

looks sh1t

where are all the pics of the fitness chicks?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Thought you'd be taking them pics ?


 Na I'm not a perv

so you got any pics then?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Anyone meet cedric mcmillan. Probably the only guy I would care to really see


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

bonacris said:


> Anyone meet cedric mcmillan. Probably the only guy I would care to really see


 I watched the talk he did with Shaun rhoden. Seems like such a nice guy. was really good listening to him.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Saw him, smaller than me but more ripped no doubt.
> 
> Most fitness athletes were wearing jumpers etc, guessing not looking their best.





DLTBB said:


> No doubt that Steve Cook isn't the biggest dude but he has an extremely marketable physique and probably earns 6 figures a year from looking the way he does, can't fault him.


 I thought his arms looked big as f**k! That Jeff seid guy looked almost as small as me with his tshirt on though!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't go bodypower again. I suppose if you're after gym stuff from gifted athletics or other American brands it saves you paying high postage but £40 a ticket and £12 for parking, it's probably not even cheaper! Ha!

Only person I actually spoke to was flex Lewis. What a nice guy he is. Felt like he was there to see me, rather than the other way around! Signed a tshirt for me and had a pic taken.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sen said:


> I thought his arms looked big as f**k! That Jeff seid guy looked almost as small as me with his tshirt on though!


 His arms were good yeah, was talking shoulders etc. If I was his bf% I would be smaller.

Jeff Seid was just, meh, not impressed to be honest. Obviously highly successful and handsome, but he's no Guzman according to my missus.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> His arms were good yeah, was talking shoulders etc. If I was his bf% I would be smaller.
> 
> Jeff Seid was just, meh, not impressed to be honest. Obviously highly successful and handsome, but he's no Guzman according to my missus.


 Did you see those lads at the muscle monkey booth?? Proper cringe. Too many pretty lads in there for my liking. Must take longer than women to get ready!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sen said:


> Did you see those lads at the muscle monkey booth?? Proper cringe. Too many pretty lads in there for my liking. Must take longer than women to get ready!


 Haha, I did yeah, however I was more interested in seeing the girls demoing the bikini's, some seriously pretty girls on show. Got me in trouble haha.

Michelle Lewin was just wow!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Haha, I did yeah, however I was more interested in seeing the girls demoing the bikini's, some seriously pretty girls on show. Got me in trouble haha.
> 
> Michelle Lewin was just wow!


 The mate I went with is obsessed with her! I prefer Paige Hathaway but didn't see her so had to make do with the muscle monkey boys! Ha


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

sen said:


> I definitely wouldn't go bodypower again. I suppose if you're after gym stuff from gifted athletics or other American brands it saves you paying high postage but £40 a ticket and £12 for parking, it's probably not even cheaper! Ha!
> 
> Only person I actually spoke to was flex Lewis. What a nice guy he is. Felt like he was there to see me, rather than the other way around! Signed a tshirt for me and had a pic taken.
> 
> View attachment 126412


 Mr Forearm !!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sen said:


> The mate I went with is obsessed with her! I prefer Paige Hathaway but didn't see her so had to make do with the muscle monkey boys! Ha


 I'm a big fan of hers and Laci Kay Sommers. She was at Pursue with Jeff Seid.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Haha, I did yeah, however I was more interested in seeing the girls demoing the bikini's, some seriously pretty girls on show. Got me in trouble haha.
> 
> Michelle Lewin was just wow!


 why take the Mrs then silly lol


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Haha, I did yeah, however I was more interested in seeing the girls demoing the bikini's, some seriously pretty girls on show. Got me in trouble haha.
> 
> Michelle Lewin was just wow!


 why take the Mrs then silly lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

gymfreak2010 said:


> why take the Mrs then silly lol


 She bought them for me as a birthday present. Didn't really have a choice.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> She bought them for me as a birthday present. Didn't really have a choice.


 Buys you tickets for your b'day so you have to take her. clever woman 

she won't see wondering eyes in these


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

gymfreak2010 said:


> Buys you tickets for your b'day so you have to take her. clever woman
> 
> she won't see wondering eyes in these
> 
> View attachment 126413


 I don't like sunglasses inside, don't think I have that kind of swag going on.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I went on sat - very busy and lots of queing if you wanted freebie bags or to get pix taken with the pro's but all in all a good day out. Are they any other events like this worth going to in the UK???? Brum is a bit of a trek - i thought they might have something at the excel excel centre in london??


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I don't like sunglasses inside, don't think I have that kind of swag going on.


 with a physique like yours bud, you got all kinds of swag !!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

gymfreak2010 said:


> with a physique like yours bud, you got all kinds of swag !!


 Haha thanks, I don't have the ego. Not like some of the lads wondering around topless (visitors not expo people) totally ridiculous.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Haha thanks, I don't have the ego. Not like some of the lads wondering around topless (visitors not expo people) totally ridiculous.


 topless lol may be they were looking for the beach !!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

gymfreak2010 said:


> topless lol may be they were looking for the beach !!


 They were even tanned up, so obviously trying to make an impression.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> They were even tanned up, so obviously trying to make an impression.


 clearly !!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> They were even tanned up, so obviously trying to make an impression.


 Fake tan, the big gays. Even if I looked like a pro I wouldn't go around there with no top on. Some awesome physiques on the visitors though.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sen said:


> Fake tan, the big gays. Even if I looked like a pro I wouldn't go around there with no top on. Some awesome physiques on the visitors though.


 Yeah there were some. When queuing to meet Piana I saw a lot of the guys back stage prepping for their shows, having tan done, eating gummy bears. Some great physiques all over the place to be honest.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah I seen this and cringed I'm not in bad shape but certainly wouldn't of whipped my top off


 A lot of us are in half decent nick, but I wouldn't walk up to Christian Guzman, Steve Cook, Piana etc in no top.

I think firstly you come across as a nob, secondly it is a bit disingenuous, and thirdly you'll probably get slated by the "fitness celebs" for doing so (behind your back).


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> A lot of us are in half decent nick, but I wouldn't walk up to Christian Guzman, Steve Cook, Piana etc in no top.
> 
> I think firstly you come across as a nob, secondly it is a bit disingenuous, and thirdly you'll probably get slated by the "fitness celebs" for doing so (behind your back).


 What was Guzman's physique like?

Last time I checked he was only around 183lbs (10lbs less than me - but we know weight is almost irrelevant)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> What was Guzman's physique like?
> 
> Last time I checked he was only around 183lbs (10lbs less than me - but we know weight is almost irrelevant)











easier to show pic. He was the nicest guy to chat to out of all stars I met.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> View attachment 126425
> 
> 
> easier to show pic. He was the nicest guy to chat to out of all stars I met.


 Jel of his hairline


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Jel of his hairline


 Haha he's a good looking chap, my missus said he was the best looking out of cook, seid and him.


----------



## DB86 (Apr 22, 2015)

What a load of s**t this year was, I went yesterday and it was nowhere near as a good as last years. Queues were ridiculous, I actually went with the intention of buying something from ON but once I managed to get on the stand I realised they weren't actually selling anything?!!!!!!! (I didn't go to them last year so don't know if this was the norm?)

Managed to meet Eddie Hall and Marc Lobiner and both were top blokes!

Not sure if I will bother with the 'gymshark' convention next year...fair play to them though they have nailed the market for 'fitness apparel'


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i went on the friday! first time n was impressed! but yeah mostly 12stone lads who look like theyve never been to a gym before, wearing gymshark.

anyone know who won the bodybuilding show on the friday evening? think winner was being announced at 8pm but i wasnt waiting to then to find out. Roelly Winklaar was looking mega - hope he won!


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

We went on the friday we all had the VIP cards but apart from getting in early we didn't get many freebies, think i came back with some jodie marsh vitamins and a packet of protein lollll

ive never seen so many people eating out of Tupperware at once


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Ivan85 said:


> We went on the friday we all had the VIP cards but apart from getting in early we didn't get many freebies, think i came back with some jodie marsh vitamins and a packet of protein lollll
> 
> ive never seen so many people eating out of Tupperware at once


 did vip cards give you que jumps or not? i came back with a ton of samples, few shakers and t shirts. went round the myprotein stand a few times just putting in fake emails each time lol


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

DoIEvenLift said:


> did vip cards give you que jumps or not? i came back with a ton of samples, few shakers and t shirts. went round the myprotein stand a few times just putting in fake emails each time lol


 nah i didn't get to jump any ques, we were told we would get a t shirt and gift bag on arrival. maybe i should have flashed the card around haha

good to see some of the pros. i was hoping mike rashid would be their


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Ivan85 said:


> nah i didn't get to jump any ques, we were told we would get a t shirt and gift bag on arrival. maybe i should have flashed the card around haha
> 
> good to see some of the pros. i was hoping mike rashid would be their


 yeah everyone got that on arrival mate haha.. as soon as u walk in on the left was gymshark stand, you go to them and they give you your t shirt and gift bag and stamp your ticket to say youve collected it


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DoIEvenLift said:


> yeah everyone got that on arrival mate haha.. as soon as u walk in on the left was gymshark stand, you go to them and they give you your t shirt and gift bag and stamp your ticket to say youve collected it


 I got quite a nice tshirt. Think it was 20/30 quid. So not bad.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I got quite a nice tshirt. Think it was 20/30 quid. So not bad.


 blue one? yeah im not a fan of gymshark and never would want to be seen wearing one, but tbf its a really nice top, perfect fit and comfy so ill make an exception this time :thumb


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DoIEvenLift said:


> blue one? yeah im not a fan of gymshark and never would want to be seen wearing one, but tbf its a really nice top, perfect fit and comfy so ill make an exception this time :thumb


 It was grey with like bluish colour sleeves.

I do wear Gymshark, so I am happy to wear it. The large (biggest size they had to give out) was a bit too small for me currently, prob when I get leaner it will fit nicely.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Not my cup of tea. Every big name in the fitness industry barring a select few are cringe worthy cu**s. I'm guessing there will be a load of non-lifting Zyzz and Jeff Seid *fans wearing racer back vests pushing and shoving to get free samples of fart powder *and shouting 'fuaarrkk you mirin brah?' at every given opportunity.


 But you do the same though.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> But you do the same though.


 I used to rep some supplements/apparel because it netted me some extra money, no other reason TBH.


----------



## Closey91 (Aug 3, 2014)

Drogon said:


> He was 14.6 stone at the Olympia (so contest condition - physique (so not quite as peeled)).
> 
> That was two years ago.
> 
> Pretty sure he must be at least 15.5+ lean now, at least.


 Hes 220lb in off season but that's still around 7% bf. He's a big guy when you see him up close


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Closey91 said:


> Hes 220lb in off season but that's still around 7% bf. He's a big guy when you see him up close


 hes not 220 at 7% bf lol..


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Caught Phil Heath being rushed somewhere by security. Not sure why they made it look so dramatic, didn't look like anyone even recognised him! Also saw big ramy, Kai and Ben pak but couldn't be assed queuing to speak to them!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Has B Pack stopped competing now? Looks much smaller there compared to everyone else (not that he was in the same league to start with).


----------

